# Rewriting The History Books



## Rosemary (Sep 9, 2006)

J_ust when you think you have learnt most of Earth's history, this type of report is published.  Still, it is a very interesting article..._


*New Evidence Suggests The Need To Rewrite Bronze Age History* 

April 2006
  Separated in history by 100 years, the seafaring Minoans of Crete and the mercantile Canaanites of northern Egypt and the Levant (a large area of the Middle East) at the eastern end of the Mediterranean were never considered trading partners at the start of the Late Bronze Age. Until now.
  Cultural links between the Aegean and Near Eastern civilizations will have to be reconsidered: A new Cornell  University radiocarbon study of tree rings and seeds shows that the Santorini (or Thera) volcanic eruption, a central event in Aegean prehistory, occurred about 100 years earlier than previously thought.

  The findings, which place the Santorini eruption in the late 17th century B.C., not 100 years later as long believed, may lead to a critical rewriting of Late Bronze Age history of Mediterranean civilizations that flourished about 3,600 years ago, Manning said. 

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/04/060429124854.htm


----------

